# Bowflex looks like a good deal for



## slightly grayling (Sep 28, 2010)

$900 off...as long as it doesn't turn into a cloths rack!   

Bowflex offers their Bowflex Xtreme SE Home Gym for $399 when you enter code W9HFSA1 at checkout. Shipping is free.

http://www.bowflexhomegyms.com/bowf...n/prdcd~100026/Bowflex+Xtreme+SE+Home+Gym.jsp


----------



## jmalecek (Sep 29, 2010)

Doesn't work today...show for $1299 + 129 shipping even after applying the code.

Jamie


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 29, 2010)

Get P90X don't waste your money on that bowflex garbage. P90X only takes up a DVD holder. You will get a better workout in less time with P90X only $140 with 90 day money back guarantee.


----------



## rutandstrut (Oct 9, 2010)

DBM78 said:


> Get P90X don't waste your money on that bowflex garbage. P90X only takes up a DVD holder. You will get a better workout in less time with P90X only $140 with 90 day money back guarantee.



I agree! I found it on Ebay for under $40! Works great!


----------

